# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم عروض البيع والشراء  طلب شراء اكسسوارات للايفون

## بسمة ا م ل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
عافاكم بغيت نشري لكاركاس ديال الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] مستورد من الصين
ولكن ملقيتوش فمدينتي 
والشاشة الامامية ديال البصمات 
عافاكم اللي عندو هاد الطلبات يرد علية ضروووووري

----------


## mounirgsm

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## احمدين

مشكوررررررر على الموضوع

----------


## احمدين

الف شكر للموضوع

----------

